# Bonner Bridge Pier



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

What’s the update on the opening the old bridge as a pier?


----------



## Nomad1219 (Aug 2, 2020)

Trevfishin said:


> What’s the update on the opening the old bridge as a pier?


I hear it's been delayed due to shoaling and that it will be sometime in the Fall maybe. Not sure where I saw the article.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Well damn...ok, hopefully it will be done by October.


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

From OBX Today:

The repairs to the deck of the remnant portion of the bridge that will become the pier were completed at the end of January, and the underside concrete repairs were completed last fall,” Hass said. “A few spans of the old catwalk are still in place and will be removed later this winter or early spring.”
Hass said a new pedestrian railing will be attached to the pier deck, and is currently being fabricated ahead of shipping to Oregon Inlet next month.
“The railing will take six-to-eight weeks to install,” Hass said. “We anticipate the roadway subcontractor to return in May to remove asphalt, build the pathway to the pier, site cleanup and stabilization, etc. such that the pier could open to the public sometime this summer.”


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Awesome....thanks!


----------

